# fermenting



## jomama (Jun 29, 2016)

I have been reading a lot about curing the sausage. I can't seem to get a definitive answer on how long to ferment the sausage before I place it in my 52 degrees chamber. I am going to try to make a Soppressata and possibly a Cacciatore type sausages. I am using Bactoferm F-LC. My fermenting chamber will be at about 90 degrees and hopefully I can keep the humidity high or I might just mist every 8-10 hrs. How long does the product stay in the fermenting chamber? Thanks for any help

Jomama


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

What does the culture package say? 

Fermenting time is specific to the culture and temperature. I used T-SPX and fermented 48h at 25C.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

[h1]_This article is from Wedliny-Domowe...  a site Marianski is associated with.._[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]Fermentation Standards for Making Fermented Sausages[/h1][h2]USA Standards for Making Fermented Sausages[/h2]
Fermented sausages must be fermented within certain time, otherwise product will spoil and might become dangerous.

In the USA the Food Safety and Inspection Service of the United States department of Agriculture requires that the shelf-stable dry sausages be nitrite cured, fermented, smoked, reach a final pH of 5.0 or less, and have a moisture/protein ratio of 1.9:1 or less.

*Dry sausages * are products that, as a result of bacterial action or direct acidulation should reach a pH of 5.3 or less and are then dried to remove 25-50% of the moisture, resulting in a moisture/protein ratio complying with the standards.

*Semi-dry sausages* are products, that as a result of bacterial action or direct acidulation should reach a pH of 5.3 or less and are then dried to remove 15% of the moisture, resulting in a moisture/protein ratio of 3.1:1 or less. Some semidry susages receive a pasteurization treatment following the fermentation period and some are shelf stable. Since the pH is lowered during the fermentation period, the degree-hour concept applies only to the time required to reach a pH of 5.3.

Fermented and acidulated sausages (citric acid, lactic acid or GDL added) shall attain a pH of 5.3 or lower _within the proper time frame_ (defined in temperature-degrees below) in order to control the growth of pathogenic bacteria such as _E. coli 0157:H_ and _Staphylococcus aureus_.

_During fermentation of sausages to a pH 5.3, it is necessary to limit the time during which the sausage is exposed to temperatures exceeding 60° F (15.6° C),_ otherwise the product will spoil, even though the recommended pH was attained. _This time frame is temperature dependent _and these are the following criteria:

Time in F degree-hours *above* 60° F (16° C)Maximum chamber temperatureless than 1200less than 90° F (32° C)< 100090-100° F (32-38° C)< 900greater than 100° F (38° C)
Degrees are measured as the excess over 60° F (15.6° C), the critical temperature at which staphylococcal growth effectively begins.
[h2]Constant Temperature Fermentation[/h2]
Time in F degree-hours above 60° F (16° C)Chamber temperatureMaximum hours to pH 5.3 ° F° C 120075248012008027601200853048100090323310009535281000100382590010541209001104418
The above table provides maximum hours that a product may be fermented at given constant fermentation temperature (measured in ° F) to obtain pH 5.3. For example, at 80° F constant temperature a sausage must reach pH 5.3 within 60 hours or less. Those hours can also be calculated for any temperature.

Example A

Sausage fermented for 48 hours at the constant temperature 86° F (30° C) to pH of 5.3.

For the calculation time in degrees over 60° F (16° C) is taken and:

Degrees: 86 - 60 = 26

Hours: 48

Degree-hours (above 60° F) = 26 x 48 = 1248 degree hours. The result *fails* the guidelines of 1200 degree-hours by 48 hours. The time has to be decreased by 2 hours:

Degree-hours = 26 x 46 = 1196 degree-hours. Process A *passes* guidelines of 1200 degree-hours.

Example B

Constant 90° F for 40 hours with a pH decline to 5.3

Degrees: 90 - 60 = 30

Hours: 40

Degree-hours: 30 x 40 = 1200 degree-hours

Process B *fails* the guideline limit of 1000 degree-hours.
[h2]Variable Temperature Fermentation[/h2]
In many cases fermentation proceeds at different temperatures and for each temperature setting, a separate degree-hours are calculated and then added together. In testing each process, each step-up in the progression is analyzed for the number of degree-hours it contributes, with the highest temperature used in the fermentation process determining the degree-hour limitation. Degree hours is calculated _for each temperature_ during fermentation.

Example C


Time in F degree-hours above 60° F (16° C)Chamber temperature° FAdjusted TemperatureDegrees ResultMaximum hours to pH 5.310 hrs7575 - 60 =1510 x 15 = 15010 hrs8585 - 60 =2510 x 25 = 25014 hrs9595 - 60 =3514 x 35 = 490Total F degree-hours:890 

In the above example a product was fermented at three different temperatures (75, 85 and 95° F) for a total time of 34 hours. The total sum of the calculated degree-hours is 890 hours which is less than the maximum of 1000 hours for 90 - 100° F temperature range. Process C *passes* the guidelines.

Example D


Time in F degree-hours above 60° F (16° C)Chamber temperature ° FAdjusted TemperatureDegrees ResultMaximum hours to pH 5.310 hrs7575 - 60 =1510 x 15 = 15012 hrs8585 - 60 =2512 x 25 = 30018 hrs9898 - 60 =3818 x 38 = 684Total F degree-hours:1134 

Process D *fails* the guideline because the limit is set at 1000 degree-hours for these times and temperatures and the process has taken 1134 degree-hours to reach pH 5.3

Understanding these tables is of utmost importance as one can set his own fermentation temperatures and times without blindly relaying on unproven recipes and be in strict compliance with the government standards. Besides, it provides a great deal of satisfaction knowing that the process is safe and that we are in total control.
[h2]Canadian Fermentation Standards for Making Fermented Sausages[/h2]
(MH MOP, Chapter 14.10.3 (15) - Fermented Meat Products)

As most of the world uses metric system we enclosing Canadian Food Inspection Agency standards for fermentation times which are based on degrees Centigrade. Those standards are based on degree/temperatures and the same starting temperature of 15.6° C (60° F) is used. At this temperature (15.6° C, 60° F) _Staphylococcus aureus _starts to grow and produce toxins.

Degree/Hours are the product of time as measured in hours at a particular fermentation temperature multiplied by the degrees over 15.6° C (60° F).

Degree/hours = time (hours) x temperature in excess of 15.6° C (60° F). Fermented sausage must reach pH 5.3 or lower within certain time, depending on temperature. The reason being that at pH < 5.3 _ Staphylococcus aureus_ growth is inhibited.

Time in C degree-hours above 15.6° C (60° F)Maximum fermentation temperatureless than 665less than 33° C, (90° F)< 55533-37° C (90 - 100° F)< 500greater than 37° C, (100° F)
[h2]Constant Temperature Fermentation[/h2]
The table below provides maximum hours that a product may be fermented at given *constant* fermentation temperature (measured in ° C) to obtain pH 5.3. For example at 86° F constant temperature a sausage must reach pH 5.3 within 46.2 hours or less. Those hours can also be calculated for any temperature and the following examples demonstrate how.

*Degree (C)-hours limit for the corresponding temperature**Chamber temperature**Maximum hours to pH 5.3* *° F**° C* 6656820150.066571.622103.466575.22478.966578.82663.866582.42853.6665863046.266589.63240.555591.43331.855593.23430.1555953528.655596.83627.255598.63725.9500100.43822.35001044020.5500107.64218.9500111.24417.6500114.84616.4500118.44815.45001225014.5
Example A

Fermentation room temperature is a constant 26° C. It takes 55 hours for the pH to reach 5.3.

Degrees above 15.6° C: 26 - 15.6 = *10.4*

Hours to reach pH of 5.3: *55*

Degree/Hours calculation:(10.4) x (55) = *572* degree/hours

The corresponding degree/hours limit (less than 33° C) is 665 degree/hours.

_Conclusion_: Process A *passes* the test because its degree/hours is less than the limit.

Example B

Fermentation Room temperature is a constant 35° C. It takes 40 hours for the pH to reach 5.3.

Degrees above 15.6° C: 35 - 15.6 = 19.4

Hours to reach pH of 5.3:  40

Degree/Hours calculation: (19.4) x (40) = *776* degree/hours

The corresponding degree/hours limit (between 33 and 37° C) is 555 degree/hours.

_Conclusion_: Process B *fails* the test because its degree/hours exceeds the limit.

Example C

Fermentation Room temperature is a constant 25° C. It takes 60 hours for the pH to reach 5.3.

Degrees above 15.6° C: 25 - 15.6 = 9.4

Hours to reach pH of 5.3: 60

Degree/Hours calculation: (9.4) x (60) = *564* degree/hours

The corresponding degree/hours limit (less than 33° C) is 665 degree/hours.

_Conclusion_: Process C *passes* the test because its degree/hours is less than the limit.
[h2]Variable Temperature Fermentation[/h2]
In many cases fermentation proceeds at different temperatures and for each temperature setting, a separate degree-hours are calculated and then added together. In testing each process, each step-up in the progression is analyzed for the number of degree-hours it contributes, with the highest temperature used in the fermentation process determining the degree-hour limitation. Degree hours is calculated _for each temperature_ during fermentation.

Example D

It takes 35 hours for product to reach a pH of 5.3 or less. Fermentation room temperature is 24° C for the first 10 hours, 30° C for second 10 hours and 35°C for the final 15 hours.


Time in C degree-hours above 15.6° C (60° F)Chamber temperature ° CAdjusted TemperatureDegrees ResultMaximum hours to pH 5.3102424 - 15.6 =8.48.4 x 10 =  84103030 - 15.6 =14.414.4 x 10 = 144153535 - 15.6 =19.419.4 x 15 = 291Total C degree-hours:519 

The highest temperature reached = 35° C

The corresponding degree/hour limit = 555 (between 33 and 37° C)

_Conclusion_: Process D *passes* the test because its degree/hours is less than the limit.

Example E

It takes 38 hours for product to reach a pH of 5.3 or less. Fermentation room temperature is 24°C for the first 10 hours, 30° C for second 10 hours and 37° C for the final 18 hours.


Time in C degree-hours above 15.6° C (60° F)Chamber temperature ° CAdjusted TemperatureDegrees ResultMaximum hours to pH 5.3102424 - 15.6 =8.48.4 x 10 = 84103030 - 15.6 =14.414.4 x 10 = 144183737 - 15.6 =21.421.4 x 18 = 385.2
Total C degree-hours:
613.2 

The highest temperature reached = 37° C

The corresponding degree/hour limit = 555 (between 33 and 37° C)

_Conclusion_: Process E *fails* the test because its degree/hours exceeds the limit.

*Quote from The Canadian Food Inspection Agency "Meat Hygiene Manual of Procedures" - Chapter 4:*

*(iv) Disposition of lots which have not met degree/hours limits:*

_The inspector in charge must be notified of each case where degree/hours limits have been exceeded. Such lots must be held and samples of product submitted for microbiological laboratory examination after the drying period has been completed. Analyses should be done, __at least__ for __Staphylococcus aureus__ and its enterotoxin, and for principal pathogens such as _ _E. coli__ O157:H7, __Salmonella__, __Listeria monocytogenes__, etc._


_If the bacteriological evaluation proves that there are fewer than 10[sup]4[/sup]_ _Staphylococcus aureus__ per gram, that neither enterotoxin nor other pathogens are detected, then the product may be sold provided it is labelled as requiring refrigerated storage._

_In the case of an _ _Staphylococcus aureus__ level higher than 10[sup]4[/sup] per gram but there is no enterotoxin present, or if other pathogens are present in very low numbers, the product may be used in the production of compatible cooked product but only if the heating process destroys *all* of the pathogens present._

_In the case where _ _Staphylococcus aureus__ enterotoxin is detected in the product, irrespective of the level of viable _ _Staphylococcus aureus__ cells, the product shall be destroyed._
[h2]Safety Options And Examples of Validated Processes[/h2]
Prior to 1994 there were no specific rules controlling the manufacture of fermented sausages in the USA. Then, at the end of 1994 about two dozen cases of _E.coli 0157:H7_ poisoning were reported in the Pacific North West and in Northern California. This outbreak of _E.coli 0157:H7 _poisoning was attributed to the consumption of dry sausages. More cases associated with _E.coli 0157:H7_ followed in Australia (1995) and Canada (1998, 1999). To date, outbreaks of _E.coli 0157:H7 _linked to consumption of dry/semidry fermented sausages have been associated with_ beef meat ingredients_.

The USDA panicked and following the 1994 US outbreak, a set of stringent regulations was introduced and aimed at commercial producers. In 1966 the final protocol was drafted which requires commercial producers of dry and semidry fermented sausages to follow 1 of 5 safety options:

utilize a heat process as listed in 9 Code of Federal Regulations, 318.17 - achieve a 5-log kill using a heat process (145º F, 63º C) for 4 minutes (5-log kill is the time required to destroy 90% of the organisms present).
include a validated 5 log inactivation treatment.
conduct a "hold and test" program. This option requires finished product testing and is expensive.
propose other approaches to assure 5-log kill.
initiate a hazard analysis critical point (HACCP) system that includes raw batter testing and a 2-log inactivation in fermentation and drying.
All those options must address _Salmonella_, _ Trichinella_ and _Staphylococcus_. FSIS expanded the _ Staphylococcus aureus_ monitoring program to include _E.coli 0157:H7_. Since some fermented products are fully cooked, it should be reiterated that thorough cooking destroys _E.coli 0157:H7_, post process contamination must be avoided. At the same time, it has been concluded that _Salmonella _may also be found in the resulting product.

These regulations created a nightmare for little producers and some stopped making fermented products altogether, others removed beef from recipes and others reluctantly started to cook the sausages.

It is strongly advisable that the reader becomes familiar with the first two options as they can be easily adapted to home conditions. Options 3-5 require in house laboratory testing and will be utilized by commercial meat processors.

*Option 1.* Include as part of the manufacture of the sausage, one of the following heat process which is recognized as controlling _E.coli 0157:H7._

Minimum Internal TemperatureMinimum processing time in minutes after the minimum temperature has been reached º Fº C 13054.4121 min13155.097 min13255.677 min13356.162 min13456.747 min13557.237 min13657.832 min13758.424 min13858.919 min13959.515 min14060.012 min14160.610 min14261.18 min14361.76 min14462.25 min14562.84 min
*Option 2.* Use a manufacturing process (combination of fermentation, heating, holding and/drying) which has already been scientifically validated to achieve a 5 log kill of _E. coli 0157:H7_.

The following processes have been scientifically validated as achieving a 5-log kill or greater reduction of _E. coli 0167H:7_.


Fermentation Chamber TemperaturepH at the end of fermentation processCasing diameterSubsequent process (dry, hold or cook)Reference º Fº C 7021> 5.0< 55 mmheat (1 hr @ 110º F and 6 hours @ 125º F)19032< 4.6< 55 mmhold @ 90º F for > 6 days19032< 4.6< 55 mmheat (1 hr @ 110º F, then 6 hrs @ 125º F)19032< 4.656 - 105 mmheat (1 hr at 100º F, 1 hr @ 110º F, 1 hr @ 120º F, then 7 hrs @ 125º F).19032> 5.056 - 105 mmheat (1 hr at 100º F, 1 hr @ 110º F, 1 hr @ 120º F, then 7 hrs @ 125º F).19636< 5.0< 55 mmheat (128º F internal product temperature x 60 minutes) and dry (at 55º F and 65% relative humidity to a moisture protein ratio of < 1.6:1)211043< 4.6< 55 mmhold @ 110º F for > 4 days111043< 4.656 - 105 mmhold @ 110º F for > 4 days111043> 5.056 - 105 mmhold @ 110º F for > 4 days1

Ref. 1: Nicholson, R., et al, _Dry fermented sausages and Escherichia coli 0157:H7_. National Cattlemen’s Beef Association, Research Report Number 11-316, Chicago, Illinois, 1996.

Ref. 2: Hinkens, J.C., et al, _Validation of Pepperoni Processes for Control of Escherichia coli 0157:h7_, Journal of Food Protection, Volume 59, Number 12, 1996, pp.1260-1266.
[h3]Examples of Validated Processes[/h3]
Because there are so many different combinations of factors that impact the safety and stability of fermented sausages, it is hard to come up with one validation study that will apply in each case, A commonly used process that has been validated is to achieve a pH < 5.0, followed by a heat process to achieve 128º F (53.3º C) internal temperature for 1 hour.

Summer Sausage - the sausage is fermented with a starter culture at 110º F, (43.3º C) until the pH is 4.7 or lower, then cooked to 152º F (66.7º C) internal meat temperature. The final pH 4.4, Aw 0.964.

Pepperoni - the sausage is fermented with a starter culture at 102º F, (38.9 º C) until the pH is 5.7 or lower, then cooked to 128º F (53.3º C) internal meat temperature. The final pH 4.7, Aw 0.896.

In the majority of cases fermented sausages are made from a combination of pork and beef. Using safety option 1 or 2 takes care of _E.coli 0157:H7_ and _Salmonella_. Cold temperature, cleanliness and proper sanitation procedures take care of _Listeria monocytogenes_. Nevertheless, pork must be taken care of as it may be contaminated with _trichinae_. If pork meat was not previously frozen according to the government standards for destruction of _ Trichinae_, it must be heat treated:

Heat treatment to ensure destruction of Trichinella in pork Minimum internal temperatureMinimum time in minutes º Fº C 13054601315530133561513557613658313859214060114261114462114563instant
It can be noted (Option 1 above) that the heat treatment of the sausage for destruction of _E. coli 0157:H7_ will take care of _trichinae_ as well.


----------



## jomama (Jun 29, 2016)

The package actually says for slow (traditional) and fast acidification based on temp used during fermentation. It doesn't say for how long. I guess I could go with whatever the recipe calls for. It just seemed like each recipe had a wide range of fermenting times.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

90F is on the high side....I would go for a shorter time.


----------



## jomama (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh wow that is a lot of reading. I will probably print this out and study. Thank you it is very interesting and all my friends eating my finished product will also thank you

Jomama


----------



## jomama (Jun 29, 2016)

I can lower that temp also. I thought 90 was a little high also


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

Temperature is totally dependent on the culture you use...   Time is also dependent on that culture...    It does have a range where it works best...   Remember, you are trying to grow a bacteria culture and it needs an environment that it loves to grow in...   What YOU want may not be compatible with the culture.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

Butcher packer shows a wide range for f-lc. 90F is in the middle. Don't have to lower it.


----------



## jomama (Jun 29, 2016)

I read the article and understand the formula used. So my next question is how do I know when the Ph level is 5.3 I obviously don't have a Ph tester. The only Ph levels I ever tested was on liquids with the strips in a test kit. Any easy suggestions?

Jomama


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

Some say pH test strip  paper works....   others don't....   Sooooooo, if you have used the proper amounts of cure, salt, culture, glucose etc., the time / temp / humidity tables should make the meat the correct pH....    It's just one of those chemistry things...   it pretty much has to work...   If you change any of the ingredients, there's a possibility the pH won't be where it's supposed to be...   Soooo, I would follow the directions exactly as printed...  

Others may have altered the recipe and found the PH falls in line... 

Someone on here found some pH paper designed for fermenting meats and it has a narrow range... 

How to......






 .. ..




*pH testing paper strips made by: *http://www.microessentiallab.com Micro Essential Laboratory, Inc.

To use, mix 1 part finely chopped meat and 2 parts distilled water, tear off a strip of pH paper, dip into test solution, and match immediately to color chart. No technical training is necessary.

The Sausage Maker has the pH strips below....

pHydrion pH Strips (3.9-5.7 Range)

pHydrion pH Strips (4.9-6.9 Range)


----------



## jomama (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I found some on amazon that go to 6.0 so I will try your 2 parts distilled 1 part meat plan.

Jomama


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2016)

jomama said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found some on amazon that go to 6.0 so I will try your 2 parts distilled 1 part meat plan.
> 
> Jomama


Which strips were they...   You got a number ??


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2016)

I found these on Amazon....    3.6 - 6.1 pH....


----------



## jomama (Jun 30, 2016)

Hydrion S/r Dispenser 0.0-6.0 Ph Range 96 - 15 Ft Roll w/ Color Chart/ Dispenser

This is what I bought on amazon

Jomama


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2016)

Cool...   that will give you an idea on the pH...  

When doing the pH test, cleanliness is next to heaven....   Distilled water has no buffering capacity....  the meat has no buffering capacity....

Therefore, ANY contamination will severely affect the results...   soaps are alkaline and any residue will shoot the pH upward toward 7 ....

All of that is "just so you know"....


----------



## jomama (Jul 1, 2016)

thanks for the help. 

Jomama


----------



## ella rollins (Aug 8, 2016)

awesome tips.. Thanks for sharing


----------

